# Quick cure for constipation??



## NYchic

Hm kinda embarrassing question but yeah am so constipated ugh yuck. And I feel gross and bloated. I have a long day ahead of me tomorrow , I don't know how I am going to handle tomorrow if I still feel like this til then. Any natural and very quick advice on curing my constipation? Yes I exercise and have a lot of fiber in my diet but I get like this once and a while. I want something natural, no pills, no laxatives and most of all please no prune juice, hate that stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## KellyB

I suggest taking something like a plain stool softener daily. No laxatives in it and taking one or two daily will help prevent it from happening again. The generic is Docasate Sodium and the brand name is colace......I have to add my "not a doc" disclaimer: but stool softners are very safe. If you want something more "natural " tonight, you may have to go to your nearest drug store and get a fleets enema or better yet an mineral suppository. Just a few that I can think of..............also drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## pinksugar

it's a difficult one if you don't want to have laxatives. If you don't like prune juice you might prefer the actual prunes themselves. If you eat a few out of the packet that will help with getting rid of the constipation and is not as gross as the juice


----------



## Lia

Is it chronic or it only happens sporadically?

If it's an sporadic thing, i agree with all that been said. You could also buy those fibers that you dissolve on a liquid to drink all day and eat papaya if you like because it helps a lot with transit.

If it's a chronic thing, you should check with a doctor (gastroenterologist) so he/she can make a 'plan' for you to follow in order to relieve it (not 'cure' - it's very difficult).


----------



## Thais

That are some over the counter things you can try, like colace and senna....

Milk of magnesia is also available without a prescription (if you have o kidney problems).


----------



## Jobunny

Eating kiwi fruit can help


----------



## bluebird26

I always take Activa but I dont think that's a quick solution, you must take it at least for a few days


----------



## NYchic

UGh am still constipated. No it doesn't happen often, like once in a blue moon, I get like this. Well I took the lazy way out and bought some laxatives. I took them this afternoon and am still constipated. It takes like 12 hours to work.


----------



## Saje

Pumpkin. Not pumpkin pie filling (since it has all the spices in it) but pure pumpkin. You can find it next to the pumpkin pie filling.

The funny thing about this is that it cures both constipation and diarrhea. I dont personally eat it but it was recommended to me anyway for my sister.

And for dog owners: It works for dogs too (maybe even cats) but they only need a teaspoon full mixed in with their food. I've tried it on my dog and it really does work.

Its awesome. One can for the whole family


----------



## PhantomGoddess

I find that when I'm constipated drinking diet coke, especially from a fountain helps get everything _flowing _for me. LOL

Seriously though!


----------



## carnivalbaby

a natural way is to eat lots of bananas


----------



## opla42

milk+ fruits, coke


----------



## Nox

Go to your local health food store.

Pick "Smooth Moves" senna laxative tea.

This stuff works. It works, it works, it works.

You will be moving out stuff from yesterday, today, and tomorrow. Drink it with a very small meal.


----------



## cbbco

don't drink milk. dairy plugs up. apples, bran, good old fashioned lettuce. I ate apples for three days in a row one time and couldn't stop going for about thirty minutes on the third day.......just a thought if it stays bad!


----------



## AtticFlower

Well I dont know exactly how natural you are going, but liqour works wonders when other things can take over 12 hours to process through the body.


----------



## Lyndebe

if you need to go right away, you can buy citrate of magnesium in the drug store. looks like a bottle of ginger ale and you can buy lemon or cherry flavor. It has a horrid taste, but I have mixed it with ginger ale or 7up to mask the taste.


----------



## speedy

Try drinking coffee, that helps to get things moving too.


----------



## GordonPears

Take a glass of warm milk before going to bed in a severe case of constipation and can also mix 2 teaspoons of castor oil into the milk. The other remedy which might prove to be beneficial is drinking one litter of warm water and walking about for a considerable span of time or for few minutes at least immediately after waking up early in the morning.


----------



## Ozee

Well sugar is a natural laxative, also i think coffee is pretty good.

Metamucil is good too.


----------



## Xexuxa

Flax seed oil works well for me


----------



## Ricci

I use natural senna tablets , its chemical free and it helps big time on the bloating


----------



## ianovic

Not a cure but instant relief.

The wonderful enema will clear you out within 15 to 20 mins.

Best method go in the bathroom , lock the door and switch on the extract fan.

Using a gravity enema. Fill with luke warm water. Hook it up somewhere convenient above the bathtub.

Best position is on your knees in the bath ( some of the water will drip) head down resting on your forearm, backside up.

Important open valve to purge air, otherwise you get nasty abdominal pains with air locked in your intestines.

Small amount of lubricant soap etc.

The bag usually holds two pints. One will probably be enough.

Now lift the toilet seat and wedge yourself in as low as you can. If you don't you will spray the walls  an unpleasant brown!

Now you will have the wonderful sensation of your bowells emptying all on their own without any squeezing.

Good luck


----------



## aleeeshuh

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.



> Originally Posted by *ianovic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now lift the toilet seat and wedge yourself in as low as you can. *If you don't you will spray the walls  an unpleasant brown!*
> 
> Now you will have the wonderful sensation of your bowells emptying all on their own without any squeezing.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Dalylah

Simple solution. Eat about 1/2 cup of regular Grape Nuts with no milk. Once you have eaten those, drink about 8 ounces of prune juice. Within an hour you should be fixed. It's natural, cheap and easy to find no matter where you are.


----------



## 7Destiny

Magnesium before bed will do it! Also will make you relaxed to sleep.  I take a powder from the health food store called Calm/


----------



## me2013

I agree with 7Destiny.  I took Calm about an hour ago and it worked like a charm.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patrick

Boil some fennel seeds in water and then filter that water. Drink that boiled water daily and you will never have constipation again. This procedure will take 2-3 days to overcome constipation but it is very effective if you use it for the long terms.


----------



## sally234

If you have an Activia every day this really helps - may not be a quick solution but if you keep it up you shouldn't find yourself this constipated again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mother of five

I realize this is an old thread, but I can't let this go.  If this came up when I searched, it will come up for others.  DO NOT EAT BANANAS!  Bananas constipate you.  If you are constipated, avoid rice, bananas, cheese, white bread. chocolate, and milk.  Again, NO BANANAS!


----------



## decayeddoll82

> Not a cure but instant relief. The wonderful enema will clear you out within 15 to 20 mins. Best method go in the bathroomÂ ,Â lock the door and switch on the extract fan. Using a gravity enema. Fill with luke warm water. Hook it up somewhere convenient above the bathtub. Best position is on your knees in the bath ( some of the water will drip) head down resting on your forearm, backside up. Important open valve to purge air, otherwise you get nasty abdominal pains with air locked in your intestines. Small amount of lubricant soap etc. The bag usually holds two pints. One will probably be enough. Now lift the toilet seat and wedge yourself in as low as you can. If you don't you will spray the wallsÂ  an unpleasant brown! Now you will have the wonderful sensation of your bowells emptying all on their own without any squeezing. Good luck


 Ohmygod!! Literally I can't stop giggling.


----------



## anney

Some home remedy to cure from constipation are:


Eat fiber-rich foods such as fruits and vegetables like papaya, orange, cabbage, beans, asparagus etc...
Eat freshly cooked food with spices like cumin, coriander, turmeric, asafoetida etc...
Chew food properly so that it will be easily digestible.
Drink 8 to 10 glasses of water regularly. This will prevent dehydration thereby producing softer bowel movements.
Eat plenty of leafy vegetables and salads.
Drinking lemon juice mixed with warm water in the morning or prior to any meal is very useful in cleaning the bowel.


----------



## therapeuticglam

I've been constipated late this days and I'm happy to have read this thread. The tips does helps me a lot curing my constipation. thanks


----------



## Olga Ok

Lots and lots of steamed broccoli . In a few days you'll feel light as a feather


----------



## nkambulev

I am so consti... right now i can try any thing , thank you all for the tips and remedies,

Thank you ianovis i will try your it sound   easy and quick.


----------



## nkambulev

I  was feeling like this early years  and i ate lettice dressed with lemon and drank about a litter of water and it helped instantly..... but today it is a different story it is so painfull, i feel bloated my tommy is big .... I was at work and i took about two litter of water and also drink milk ... biggest mistake...


----------



## Olga Ok

Dairy may cause constipation. Try lots of veggies, water and coffee.


----------



## juk723

I drink hot green tea and this has helped tremendously for me. Iced mochas (coffee) and watermelon also help for me too.


----------



## SFRach

Green tea in the morning and throughout the day does the trick for me.  I've become quite regular since implementing this routine.  It's a natural, healthy way to go.


----------



## Stacy Forrest

Banana's cause constipation not cure it. Try Apple Sauce or Grape Juice/


----------



## Eyemimo

Honestly in my experience, the best way to cure constipation and many other internal problems is just by making sure you drink plenty of water. And when i mean plenty i mean about 80 to 130 ounces of water per day. This will ensure you are hydrated and have a steady metabolism and digestion. Just make sure you drink water at a consistent place to make sure you do not hurt your body by taking in large amounts of water in a short period of time. In addition, some herbal tea can help to relieve stress and ease the stomach pain.


----------



## JohhnyB

I eat sunflower kernels.About 2 to 3 tablespoons every couple days.Works the next day.No tummy aches. Or cramps.You can also put them in salads. And other foods mixed in.I love them just out of the bag. NOT SUNFLOWER SEEDS. The kernels..They come in a bag.Good Luck.


----------



## BeautyRoom

Get a carton of prune juice and drink a couple of glasses - that will almost certainly work!


----------

